# Paint over a powder coat finish?



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Will a finish hold over powder coated ladder racks? My guess is no, but any recommendations for prep and product if its feasible?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Probably need something like XIM 400 for a primer Ken.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Ken,

From my understanding, powder coat is a form of thermoset plastic that has been heated rather then cold cured like thermoset epoxies. And just like epoxies that cure to a hard smooth surface, sanding should be done prior to any paint application in order to help support bonding.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

You guys think a spray enamel would hold up to the friction of ladders sliding over and hitting it?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

PressurePros said:


> You guys think a spray enamel would hold up to the friction of ladders sliding over and hitting it?


:no:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Just get them powdercoated again.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> Just get them powdercoated again.


Can you PC over PC?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Bender said:


> Can you PC over PC?


Dunno but that's the problem for the powdercoater isn't it?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Have 'em sandblasted and re-powdercoated.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

lol
Indeed


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

PressurePros said:


> You guys think a spray enamel would hold up to the friction of ladders sliding over and hitting it?


I think a spray enamel would be fine for to clean them up. They're ladder racks. They're a tool really and whatever kind of finish is on them will get nicked and scratched a bit.


----------



## 1camper (Feb 17, 2013)

Sand, prime and paint with good quality oil primer and exterior enamel. I install a thin piece of aluminum for the ladders to ride on so they don't scrape the paint off. Like 1/16x one inch.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I got a deal I couldn't pass up on a van but its gray. Guy also had a hydraulic drop down ladder rack for $125 (usually $800+) but its white. If it was something that would hold up, I would just have someone paint it to match the vehicle. Not worth the time or money to invest in having powder re-coated. Thanks guys!


----------



## 1camper (Feb 17, 2013)

Powder coating is factory because its cheap. You would be down the road taking the rack to an autobody shop and letting them paint it, imo. Racks do get bumped a lot and stay in direct sun most of the time. Powder coating simply isn't thick enough to take the abuse.

I'm sure you have a nice vehicle..nothing worse than a rusty crown constantly flaking and making rust spots on your truck.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

I paint over powder coating all the time. Sandpaper the surface, wipe over with Krud Kutter, oil based primer like Zinsser then topcoat with oil based enamel with 15 % Penetrol added.


----------



## PP&C Services (May 10, 2013)

1camper said:


> Powder coating is factory because its cheap. You would be down the road taking the rack to an autobody shop and letting them paint it, imo. Racks do get bumped a lot and stay in direct sun most of the time. Powder coating simply isn't thick enough to take the abuse.
> 
> I'm sure you have a nice vehicle..nothing worse than a rusty crown constantly flaking and making rust spots on your truck.


To be correct, Powder Coat is one of the most durable coatings to be found. It's applied in thick coats to get an extremely smooth uniform finish. Thin coats cause an orange peel effect. A friend of mine just bought the equipment to powder coat parts for his motorcycle shop. As finishes go, there's nothing I can think of that will stand up to it.


----------



## 1camper (Feb 17, 2013)

I see it fail constantly.. if it is so durable why don't they powder coat cars and trucks? 

In my experience when a warranty was claimed from our paint supplier, the coating had to have 6 dry mils or they would say the system wasn't properly applied. You may find some specialty shops that will apply powdercoat that thick but not from ladder rack manufacturers, or factories in general. There are many more coatings more durable...see the railcar thread.


----------



## PP&C Services (May 10, 2013)

1camper said:


> I see it fail constantly.. if it is so durable why don't they powder coat cars and trucks?
> 
> In my experience when a warranty was claimed from our paint supplier, the coating had to have 6 dry mils or they would say the system wasn't properly applied. You may find some specialty shops that will apply powdercoat that thick but not from ladder rack manufacturers, or factories in general. There are many more coatings more durable...see the railcar thread.


Almost every part of an automobile that has paint except the body, is powder coated. ATV frames are powder coated to keep the paint from being chipped by rocks. Read this by Dupont. They have tested the hardness of the finish. http://www2.dupont.com/Powder_Coatings/es_CO/assets/downloads/Technical_Guide.pdf


----------



## 1camper (Feb 17, 2013)

...except the body..

You mean the part that is outside, lol. Powder coating is cheap, that's why you see so much of it. No paint is rock hard. That's why "rock guard" is sprayed on the rocker panels of vehicles. Rock guard is softer and more elastic than what is under the hood so when it hard hit by a rock it absorbs the damage and doesn't flake off. Why don't they do this on atvs? Because it cost more.


----------



## PP&C Services (May 10, 2013)

I guess we'll just have to agree that we disagree. Lol Great conversation though. : D


----------



## HJ61 (Nov 14, 2011)

Like paint there are varying qualities of powder coat. PPG makes the military grade stuff. It's the UV rays that break it down when exposed over time. It's cheaper because you can apply it thicker so way less labor than building up coats of paint or epoxy. Also, there is way less wasted material.

Back to the OP, you should sandblast and refinish however you want to.


----------



## 1camper (Feb 17, 2013)

...a body shop may want more than you paid for them to paint them however.. that could be a deal breaker. Another cheaper solution might be to get them coated with bedliner. I'd still make some strips to protect the tops.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

just sand, prime with a good industrial primer, let primer cure 24 hours, top coat with with industrial gloss. let cure for 24 hrs, apply 2nd coat. 

sw pro industrial is good

it will scratch, so does powder coat


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

PressurePros said:


> I got a deal I couldn't pass up on a van but its gray. Guy also had a hydraulic drop down ladder rack for $125 (usually $800+) but its white. If it was something that would hold up, I would just have someone paint it to match the vehicle. Not worth the time or money to invest in having powder re-coated. Thanks guys!


Or you could just sell me the van and be done with the hassle.

Take it to the body shop. They will know what to do, pretty sure an automotive finish is what you will need.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

Bender said:


> Can you PC over PC?


 Yes_ sand first.


----------



## jonathanthepainter (Jul 5, 2011)

Go to auto parts store, get a qt. of Catalyzed Epoxy Primer( some stores carry in a spray can) And a qt of Urethane Industrial Enamel. ( I use ppg ) For about $60 it's as good as it gets. 

Definitely sand first, and between coats.

Good luck.


----------



## MGardner (May 15, 2013)

Powder coat can be sanded or scuffed and then re-coated. We put enamels over it all the time. It doesn't work the other way around though.


----------

